# this is a test for a portrait in the works (not safe for mormons)



## notelliot (Dec 10, 2008)

it's me, blaspheming. the lighting is really bad and uneven, but I'm going to give a go when I'm not thoroughly hammered. hahaha. I honestly can't stop laughing.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL, I like it.


----------



## notelliot (Dec 11, 2008)

haha, thanks. 

I call it.. Stormin' Mormon
hahaha


----------



## rubbertree (Dec 11, 2008)

I love it, the only thing is that it's not totally obvious what you are drinking.


----------



## notelliot (Dec 11, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> I love it, the only thing is that it's not totally obvious what you are drinking.


really? it's a 40 of Tank (tanquaray gin) I tried to pick the most obvious bottle of booze I had.. Vodka bottles didn't really work, and all my whiskey bottles are dark as opposed to clear. 

what would you suggest?


----------



## Battou (Dec 11, 2008)

Jack Daniels or Captain Morgain, Something with a very distinguashable lable


----------



## DigitalDiva (Dec 11, 2008)

notelliot said:


> really? it's a 40 of Tank (tanquaray gin) I tried to pick the most obvious bottle of booze I had.. Vodka bottles didn't really work, and all my whiskey bottles are dark as opposed to clear.
> 
> what would you suggest?


 
Better lighting or some dodging could help.

The door knob or whatever is just above the bottle is also a bit distracting.

You could do a lot with this concept and it's a good start! I once took images of an 'angel' looking at girly mags, drinking scotch and smoking. There's a saying in photography that 'it's all been done'..but it's always interesting to see someone else's take on it. Keep going!!


----------



## stsinner (Dec 11, 2008)

First white guy I ever saw drink Tanqueray....  

Funny picture, though..


----------



## notelliot (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm a man of my word.. the redux, and IMO, far better version:






It's going to be one of a four-part series. I'm going to get other people to do those, though.. to mix it up haha.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Dec 12, 2008)

This is a BIG improvement! Bravo! But you know what I want to see on those feet? Shiny black patent leather shoes.


----------



## notelliot (Dec 12, 2008)

I figured I would do a lot better/have more patience when I was a bit more sober. 
Shoes wouldn't work with the overall "theme".. dirty basement, drunk, maniacal mormon. Best left shoeless, in the spirit of a true alcoholic. haha, it's the little things.. even having my collar unbuttoned made a huge difference.


----------



## notelliot (Dec 12, 2008)

hahahaha, I was too lazy to wash the egg (I used egg white for the comb-over) out of my hair, which resulted in a very haggard morning:


----------

